# Dog vomiting



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau will almost certainly have a "hunger puke" if he only gets fed once a day, so he gets two meals a day. I think this is pretty common, and nothing to worry about as lomg as it doesn't continue or worsen.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I never heard of them vomiting from hunger. Thanks, I will keep that in mind. I thought she may have gobbled her treat too quickly or something (I give her a small biscuit when she goes into her crate) but I figured I'd ask here for more info.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Lily's-Mom said:


> I never heard of them vomiting from hunger. Thanks, I will keep that in mind. I thought she may have gobbled her treat too quickly or something (I give her a small biscuit when she goes into her crate) but I figured I'd ask here for more info.


Hunger pukes typically happen early in the morning. Sort of a liquid green bile. And you've got to love dogs, who are happy to lick it right back up again! :afraid: If it happens again, I'd split Lily's Food into two meals, one in the morning and one in the evening. Worked for us!


----------



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

Dogs vomit. And they return to it. It's something they're famous for. 

Seriously, I wouldn't worry about it unless it's excessive or she's having diarrhoea or other symptoms of illness. Young dogs often vomit bile (green froth) on an empty stomach first thing in the morning. Dogs will often throw up any bits of food they have been unable to digest (edible chews and bones etc.) in the middle of the night. Try not to let them return to this type of vomit, as they will only be sick again. If it happens often, train the dog to ralph somewhere appropriate (toilet or shower, etc.). It beats flailing around trying to find the light switch while the dog stands in the middle of the bed and goes _gluck... gluck... gluck_...


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Charlie puked this green thing onto our green comforter and he licks it making DH and I panicked. I scooped him up and wipe his face immediately. I didn't know this is hunger puke.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for your replies. I fed her 1/2 the amount of kibble with extra water for dinner and some rice mixed in. She seems fine. We actually did teach one of our dogs who vomited often, to go into the bathroom to do it - easier cleanup than the bedroom carpeting. Hopefully, it was just a one time thing for Lily.


----------



## pwdohio (Aug 14, 2012)

Hunger puke is also known as "empty stomach syndrome". It is when a dog's stomach is empty too long and there becomes too much acid in the stomach. They will vomit up yellow bile. It generally happens in the early morning hours since it is a long stretch between dinner and breakfast, this can be treated by a bedtime snack usually.

Most of the time, dogs will not ingest bile vomit.

Glad your girl seems to be back on track.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh, that 3am "Gluck...gluck..." sound! More efficient than any alarm clock ever invented by mankind, instant wakefulness and feet on the floor ... and then you remember you should really have switched the lamp on first ...


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

fjm said:


> Oh, that 3am "Gluck...gluck..." sound! More efficient than any alarm clock ever invented by mankind, instant wakefulness and feet on the floor ... and then you remember you should really have switched the lamp on first ...


Oh gosh too funny. I totally remember that from our pekingese/poodle he would give that warning churn, LOL.

Thanks everyone, Lily seems good tonite


----------



## Sylviesmum (Mar 29, 2021)

My girl Standard just started the empty stomach vomiting at 6.30 am when she reached 13 months. An antacid from the vet is helping but I don't want her permanently on the medication if I can help it. If she wakes up ill she is miserable and tired all morning and can only raise interest in eating by about 1pm. I hate seeing her that way. A peanut butter sandwich late at night seems to help but not all the time. I might try some natural yoghurt too. Will she grow out of it or is it just a permanent thing for some dogs?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Sylviesmum said:


> My girl Standard just started the empty stomach vomiting at 6.30 am when she reached 13 months. An antacid from the vet is helping but I don't want her permanently on the medication if I can help it. If she wakes up ill she is miserable and tired all morning and can only raise interest in eating by about 1pm. I hate seeing her that way. A peanut butter sandwich late at night seems to help but not all the time. I might try some natural yoghurt too. Will she grow out of it or is it just a permanent thing for some dogs?


Welcome! This is a very old thread, but I hope others will see your comment.

Your girl’s tummy upset sounds like bilious vomiting to me, and is generally managed quite well by a healthy bedtime snack. Is that what your vet diagnosed? I agree that medication long-term is not ideal. It could even start causing problems of its own.

I would steer clear of peanut butter sandwiches and yogurt, both of which could cause their own stomach upset. Peggy gets a quarter cup of high quality kibble in her crate at night (Honest Kitchen), with 24-7 access to fresh water. She gets a bit of high-quality wet food in the morning (Weruva chicken) to ensure she has something in her stomach before doing any activity. Together, these small meals effectively prevent any vomiting of bile, and also encourage a good appetite. (An empty stomach, paradoxically, can cause discomfort that discourages eating.)


----------



## Sylviesmum (Mar 29, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Welcome! This is a very old thread, but I hope others will see your comment.
> 
> Your girl’s tummy upset sounds like bilious vomiting to me, and is generally managed quite well by a healthy bedtime snack. Is that what your vet diagnosed? I agree that medication long-term is not ideal. It could even start causing problems of its own.
> 
> I would steer clear of peanut butter sandwiches and yogurt, both of which could cause their own stomach upset. Peggy gets a quarter cup of high quality kibble in her crate at night (Honest Kitchen), with 24-7 access to fresh water. She gets a bit of high-quality wet food in the morning (Weruva chicken) to ensure she has something in her stomach before doing any activity. Together, these small meals effectively prevent any vomiting of bile, and also encourage a good appetite. (An empty stomach, paradoxically, can cause discomfort that discourages eating.)


Hi 
Thanks so much for the advice. I am putting small biscuits in her crate at night and sometimes she has a nibble before bed, and offering biscuits in the morning when she wakes up at 6am. If she doesn't eat the biscuits she is usually tempted by some sausage, and that is working really well to settle the stomach, and avoid the miserable throwing up bile by 6.30 am. Vomited in the night last night though, not sure why, possibly too many training treats which might have added up to too much richness. She can't handle anything a tiny bit rich like gravy from the Sunday roast. Guess will just have to factor the very sensitive tummy into daily life. Thanks again!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I would not be using human food to feed your dog at all. Thia kind of stuff can be too rich and probably gives more calories than you are aware of. Our vet gave wise advise when he told us that the easiest way to make a poodle fat is to feed table scraps and other human food. My poodles do eat human food, but that is their food and it is a nutritionally balanced diet.


----------

